# How much is too much?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

So most people don't understand or don't seem to appreciate my very large collection, at last count it was at around 20,000 songs. Most of it is from complete collections and various composers I have collected over the years (20 to be exact) there are also quite a few doubles I've been getting rid of lately. Also the vast majority were never on a physical cd. All are legal. My question is is there something wrong with wanting to have a copy of all the songs I've heard that I like?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Manok, When you use the word *songs, *are you referring to vocal and non-vocal works together, or just those containing words?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Manok said:


> So most people don't understand or don't seem to appreciate my very large collection, at last count it was at around 20,000 songs. Most of it is from complete collections and various composers I have collected over the years (20 to be exact) *there are also quite a few doubles I've been getting rid of lately*. Also the vast majority were never on a physical cd. All are legal. My question is is there something wrong with wanting to have a copy of all the songs I've heard that I like?


 Is a sales pitch coming? If it is, it is not appreciated and will get your posts deleted, and depending on the nature of the pitch, may get your account banned. Advertising is only allowed in the classified section, and only when it *clearly* relates to classical music, and classical music only. So be warned. If you are just seeking opinion, then never mind and sorry for this rebuke, but if you aren't only fishing for opinions on your collecting habits, then don't for a minute think that a sales pitch will be tolerated.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Cd's, here! I've gotch'r cd's here! Get 'em while they're cheap!...oh, there comes Alma!! :angel:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Manok said:


> ...My question is is there something wrong with wanting to have a copy of all the songs I've heard that I like?


No, nothing wrong with that. It's natural when one wants to have on hand a recording of a piece of music that one likes. But there are some pieces that I haven't heard in years and yet the strong memory of them lives & makes up for not having them on disc. Eg. many things I've heard live in concert, they are basically a one-off experience (esp. contemporary things). Esp. in terms of me liking to hear things live rather than canned. But that's just my way, & I do buy recordings as well, but if forced to choose between one & the other, I'd definitely chose hearing music live (even if it's say a couple of times a month). I find it more potent when it's "real"...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Enough is never enough! :devil:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I would like to buy some "CDs"... 

Nicaraguan CDs, or Columbian... pure, or cut?


----------



## Timotheus (Jun 30, 2011)

It depends. Is music the only thing you devote that much attention to?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

How much is enough to start gloating?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Wow, it didn't sound like OP was hinting at selling anything here to me.

Anyway, I have this weird urge to own my music physically too, even though I know I could just download most of it again if I had to. You're a human, so you project meaning into inanimate objects whether you like it or not.

It is somehow more satisfying to wear out a record or CD until it's unplayable than to have MP3s of it forever.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I am similarly obsessed with hockey and astronomy, although I am not tempted to buy hockey related, or astronomy related stuff nearly as much. I enjoy going through randomly and picking out things I haven't heard or forgot I had, I probably listen to about 2 hours of music a day, if I have the time.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Wow, it didn't sound like OP was hinting at selling anything here to me.


 Oh well, I guess it was a knee-jerk reflex, sorry for that.
I've seen creative spammers start with something mild and then push some self-serving advertising our way. The kind of "I have a big collection of.... " - "I'm trying to get rid of part of it..." post usually is followed by a sales pitch. You guys may not see it because we delete this kind of thing as soon as it is posted. But it happens. So this time I was pro-active. I did say "if you are just seeking opinion, then never mind and sorry for this rebuke."
But yes, it looks like I over-reacted.


----------

